# ID these springtails



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi can someone help me ID these springtails? They are dark grey, super tiny, and slow moving.









Smaller than the letters on a penny.
















Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they LOOK like Folsomia candida juveniles, but I could be wrong. 

They are definitely in the same group- springtails fall into 3 " groups" based on body type and then there are many subfamilies


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Checklist of the Collembola of the World

If youre interested


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Blue Podura I think.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Podura.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your help.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

This is when being colorblind sucks. I couldnt tell those were blue at all, looked like white in the shadow


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe podura aquatica?
Still dont look "blue" enough but I dont base anything on color really


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I took a quick video of them. They do look like blue podura except for the "blue" part. Maybe they are suppose to look like that?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok so after looking at many threads im pretty sure these are blue podura. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Checklist of the Collembola of the World
> 
> If youre interested


The nice dark red of the Neanuridae from the USA are awesome looking.I wouldn't mind digging them up.Thanks Jason,another want that I am on a mission to find!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lou, sent you a PM

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Lou, if you ever get those let me know. Ill buy some off you


----------

